# Visiting jersey soon. carolinian needs advice.



## Carolinadyrty (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi guys 
My wife is visiting her family in toms river nj the week of April 3rd thru the 8th. By that time I will have made my first surf fishing trip here in nc. Already the surf action is starting to pick up as ocean temps are rising into the 50's. 
Anyway, I've never been fishing in jersey. I figure the water will still be kinda cold there at that time. Anyone who would direct me to a good bait shop near toms river or where the closest fishabke beach is would be appreciated.
Also
Is it worth me lugging my gear and monster rods up?
Honestly any info period on the are would be great.
Thanks in advance!

Tight lines


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Across the Rt.37 bridge from Toms River is Island Beach State Park. 10 miles of white sandy beaches and home to some of the best surf fishing anywhere. Having said that, the first week in April is early for bass off the beach. Your best bet will be the back bays. My neck of the woods is a bit south of there, but there are plenty of spots to wet a line in the back. Murphy's Hook House on 37 and Grumpy's Tackle across the bridge in Seaside Park are places to ask for assistance. Good luck.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

grumpy's bait and tackle and betty and nicks bait and tackle both have websites that give accurate fishing reports daily.
check them out as time gets nearer for whats happening in the surf


----------



## Carolinadyrty (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow guys, thanks for the advice so far. That has given a very SOLID lead on fishing action. 

Since I'm unfamiliar with the fishing seasons there, what species will I be able to catch that time of year, early April. I need to know so I know what to target and can plan for my attack. Leave nothing to chance &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

target stripers


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

You might be a little Early, maybe up around Raritan you may have a better chance. Print up a free registry.

http://www.nj.gov/dep/saltwaterregistry/index.html


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Carolinadyrty said:


> Wow guys, thanks for the advice so far. That has given a very SOLID lead on fishing action.
> 
> Since I'm unfamiliar with the fishing seasons there, what species will I be able to catch that time of year, early April. I need to know so I know what to target and can plan for my attack. Leave nothing to chance &#55357;&#56833;


Its all about that bass!


----------



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

*Enjoy the visit.*

I'm a Jersey fishing guy, I wish I could sell you on the surf fishing in the region. I won't lie to you. Enjoy your stay in the area, the food, drink,and entertainment is great.
FISHING:The weathers been awful, the surf waters tooooo cold,....forget-a-bout-it.


----------



## Carolinadyrty (Feb 25, 2014)

That's a downer


----------

